# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn vriendin en ik

## plons

hoi,

Reeds enkele jaren heb ik een relatie met mijn vriendin, alles ging goed tot een poos geleden... We hadden een tijd geen seks meer gehad zo'n 4 tal maanden ofzo als ik mij goed herinner, maar toen de gelegenheid zich voordeed had zij bij mijn aantrede pijn waardoor ze uiteraard bang werd om dat zelfde fenomeen opnieuw mee te ondergaan. 

Ondertussen zijn we zo'n 8 tal maanden verder en staan we in feite nog altijd even ver, wij hebben geen problemen in onze relatie, behalve het voorgaande dan... De reden waarom mijn vriendin pijn had is voor ons wat gissen.

Daarnaast is het ook zo dat mijn vriendin ongeveer 1 maal om de 3 maanden masturbeert. Voor een vrouw is dat misschien normaal, ik ben een man dus daar heb ik het raden naar  :Smile: 

Ik probeer wel af en toe es iets lief te doen voor haar, een etentje of een massage met wat kaarslicht om haar in een ontspannen sfeer te brengen, maar tot heden blijken mijn pogingen tevergeefs. Als ik dan even dieper op de zaak inga dan moet ik tot mijn spijt bekennen dat zij dergelijke dingen nooit voor mij doet wat ik toch wel jammer vind.

Momenteel hebben we allebei geen zin meer in seksueel contact, mijn vriendin omdat ze pijn heeft en ik heb geen zin meer omdat ik bang ben voor de zoveelste keer afgewezen te worden. Ik heb alle begrip voor mijn vriendin en haar gevoelens, maar ik zou er graag iets kunnen aan doen om haar van die angst af te helpen, misschien heeft hier iemand ervaring/raad voor ons?

alvast bedankt!
Koen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

De reden dat ze pijn kan hebben bij het vrijen zijn of een te nauwe vagina, of je vriendin is simpel gezegd niet nat genoeg. Probeer eens een uitgebreid voorspel (zodat ze extra opgewonden raakt) en dan nog eens kijken, gebruik desnoods spuug of glijmiddel om het extra te laten glijden. Als dit allemaal niet werkt heeft ze dus gewoon te nauwe vagina, waardoor het dus ook pijn kan doen met de seks.

En over het gedeelte dat ze maar 1x in de 3 maanden masturbeert of dat normaal is bij vrouwen, nou ik ben een vrouw maar nee :Stick Out Tongue:  voor mij is het niet bepaald normaal (er zijn natuurlijk wel vrouwen die er niet zo'n behoefte naar hebben wss zoals jouw vriendin) 

Hoop dat je iets aan de bovenstaande tips hebt!

xxx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Plons,

Kan het zijn dat je vriendin in het verleden misschien iets meegemaakt heeft waardoor het nu pijn doet. Het kunnen natuurlijk ook de dingen zijn die Sylvia al aangaf. Dat zijn dingen die je kan proberen.

Maar er kunnen ook andere dingen een rol spelen. Misschien kan je dit proberen met haar uit te zoeken. Of misschien kan het raadzaam zijn een sexuoloog te raadplegen.

Denk dat hier hoe dan ook verandering in moet komen.

Sterkte!

----------


## antje111111

standje maakt bij mij soms ook uit...

----------


## plons

hoi,

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties!

Ik heb ondertussen al 1 van de redenen achterhaald na wat gissen eigenlijk. Ik stel vast dat mijn vriendin nog steeds, want in het begin had ze het er al moeilijk mee, complexen heeft over haar lichaam.

Dit zal onderandere ook wel mee aan de basis liggen van het feit dat ze moeite heeft met seksuele blootstelling. Zoals ondere andere lichten uit en dergelijke meer. 

Wat ik hieraan kan doen weet ik ook nie echt, ik probeer haar zoveel mogelijk vertrouwen te geven door complimentjes te geven enzo. 

Een therapeut zou inderdaad misschien geen slecht idee zijn, maar met haar hierover praten is dan weer een andere zaak. Ik denk niet dat zij dit als optie zou overwegen...

Om over dit laatste maar een simpel voorbeeld te geven wou ze niet naar mijn dokter gaan voor de pil toen de hare op reis was... Als gevolg moest ik in haar plaats...

Momenteel heb ik een punt bereikt waarbij ik iets meer van haar verlang in het opzicht van gewoon es elkaars lichaam ontdekken en bijvoorbeeld es samen naakt slapen, maar daar heeft ze dan weer moeite mee. Ik hoop gewoon dat ze in de toekomst zich meer en meer begint open te stellen aan mij, want we hebben nu al een paar jaar een relatie en ik weet niet of ik dit nog even lang volhou met haar :S

Koen

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Als ik lees is bij jou de rek er een beetje uit aan het gaan. Denk dat je dit duidelijk aan je vriendin moet aangeven. Zodat dit duidelijk voor haar is en zij weet wat er in jou hoofd om gaat. Hopelijk besluit ze dan wel om evt. meer naar een therapeut te gaan.

Hoop voor je dat dit goed komt!

----------


## Nadiieh

Hoi Plons,

Een vrouw is heel snel ontevrede over haar lichaam.
Ze vind dit niet mooi dat niet mooi.. blabla.. daar kun je verder echt heel weinig aan veranderen. 
En geloof me ik ben ook zo'n vrouw.

Dan maar geen sfeerlichtjes aan en gewoon 'saai' op de donkere slaapkamer!
Maar geef haar wel t vertrouwen dat je nog om haar geeft en dat je het niet erg vind dat zij er moeite mee heeft, want anders krijgt ze dat zelfvertrouwen niet!
Ik heb 2 jaar een relatie gehad en op het begin had ik er ook heel erg moeite mee om me 'bloot'te geven maar na een half jaar stond ik samen met hem onder de douche.
Maar straks als ik weer een nieuwe relatie begin of een 'leuke avond' met een ander moet doormaken zal ik ook weer onzeker zijn.
Daarom moet je er vertrouwen mee opbouwen.

En voor de pijn 'voorspel voorspel voorspel'

En als jij t helemaal niet meer ziet zitten ook gewoon stoppen maar noooit om deze rede uitmaken! 

Succes!

----------


## Katja

Lijkt me heel erg moeilijk.. een relatie zonder seks dus begrijp je frustraties wel degelijk. 
Door haar onzekerheid maakt ze jou ook onzeker en dit vind ik persoonlijk niet eerlijk.
Vooral als jullie hiervoor wel seks hadden. 
Ik vind dat ze jou zoiets absoluut niet mag ontnemen.. Dit is egoistisch en als ze echt een probleem heeft moet ze ook openstaan voor hulp.. Desnoods van een derde.
Ik denk dat je dit ook duidelijk mag maken.
Vooral als jullie hiervoor wel sekshebben gehad vindt ik het een beetje vreemd dat ze nu opeens niet meer wilt???

----------

